# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Janine back on the game?

## Perdita

ALERT the boys in blue - it seems cunning Janine Butcher has gone back to her bad old ways after being dumped by Ryan.
The former drug-addicted prostitute, who murdered hubby Barry, was pictured leaving a luxury pad in a short blue dress.

Fans are wondering if she is back on the game - or possibly blackmailing a man with saucy pictures in an envelope she was seen carrying. 

Actress Charlie Brooks shot Janine's scenes in North London as Walford's new minx Vanessa - Footballers' Wives star Zoe Lucker - filmed on the Albert Square set in Elstree.



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0tXMT2300

----------

Dazzle (13-07-2010)

----------

